# pulled pec



## Sledge (Jun 8, 2015)

Doing benches yesterday. I felt a tearing in my left pec, where it meets the upper arm. I wasn't even lifting all that much. I guess I just lost focus and didn't stay tight. How long of a break should I take if its just a pull. Also, how can I prevent this is the future?


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 8, 2015)

that sucks is there bruising ?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 8, 2015)

Sledge said:


> Doing benches yesterday. I felt a tearing in my left pec, where it meets the upper arm. I wasn't even lifting all that much. I guess I just lost focus and didn't stay tight. How long of a break should I take if its just a pull. Also, how can I prevent this is the future?



Tough to say what would prevent it without seeing you bench.  Reducing your range of motion and tucking the elbows are the two generic advices that probably apply as well as maintaining shoulder mobility.

Rest it for a week or two. If there is pain let it subside.  Once that has gone start putting reps on it.  Do dumbbell presses with 5 pound dumbells for a couple hundred reps spread out over the week.  See a therapist or chiro - anyone who can do graston and or active release therapy to prevent scar tissue from accumulating.  Just keep doing repetitions and very slowly work back up in weight.


----------



## Sledge (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks for the advices. There's no bruising, but it seems a little swollen. I try to keep my elbows tight and "bend the bar". Not sure how it happened.  I'll do the dumbell rep thing. Sounds good. Get blood flowing int there. Thanks


----------



## snake (Jun 9, 2015)

Hopefully it's a grade 1 strain. For now rest and ice. Ice is the best anti inflammatory there is so if you haven't, ice it! Use the styrofoam cups of water in the freezer trick. Personally, I would shut everything down for 2 weeks; yes, everything. Start back like POB said. You could have a complete tendon rupture and show no signs of bruising for 2-3 days. If it's in the muscle belly, much sooner. If it's a complete tear in the muscle, you would probably have know it. If it was a complete pec rupture of the tendon, you would have felt and heard it. It may seem like overkill but I would sling it if I could for a few days. As far as I'm concerned, there's no such thing as too cautious. 

As for prevention, bring your grip in. I bet you were wide and your elbows were traveling way outside your body. And if you work with the dumbbells in the future, keep your palms in; facing your body. 

You may have a second chance here, don't mess it up by jumping in to early. I bet you have done this 100 times by now but stop playing with it! It's injured and that's all you need to know for now. Don't keep flexing it to see how bad it is, it will only push off the healing process.

Keep us posted, ok?


----------



## Sledge (Jun 9, 2015)

Copy that. I tried to do some heavy squats earlier, and stretching my arms out over the bar was really hurting so I had to stop. Still no bruising, but it does hurt. I'm gonna take your advice and rest it for a couple weeks. Thank!


----------



## snake (Jun 9, 2015)

Sledge said:


> Copy that. I tried to do some heavy squats earlier, and stretching my arms out over the bar was really hurting so I had to stop. Still no bruising, but it does hurt. I'm gonna take your advice and rest it for a couple weeks. Thank!



You can give it its due or it can take it. You will not like the latter of the two.


----------



## Sledge (Jun 20, 2015)

So I've been slowly working back up. Started with light dumbells as suggested. I worked up to light barbell benching, and now it kinda feels like I did the exact thing to my right pec!
 When I squat, I keep my hands pretty close on the bar to help keep my upper back tight. Could this be putting a lot of strain on my chest and shoulder tendons? I remember I once got bicep tendonitis from squatting.


----------



## Sledge (Aug 5, 2015)

So these little pec pulls keep happening. It happens on both the left and right side. I have reduced the range of motion, and kept elbows tight. After it happens, I back off for a few weeks and do light rehab stuff. But as soon as I work back up I get a sharp tearing pain on the very last rep.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 8, 2015)

Sledge get me a vid of your bench.  You can pm if you don't want to post it. From there I can work something out for you. This isn't normal obviously. It's not tearing it's sounding more like a cramp to me.


----------



## Milo (Aug 8, 2015)

Good luck on your recovery.


----------

